# DK'S Soil Test



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Just got my results from Waypoint.

Im very surprised at the levels actually. Doesnt look like I need to do much.

Im going to use Scott's starter fert once i get my overseed down.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbsup:

AS and FAS.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

g-man said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> AS and FAS.


plus 1lb N/1000 per month?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ammonium sulfate (AS) (21-0-0) should be the nitrogen of choice for this soil. The general rule is not to exceed 1lb of N/ksqft in a month.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

sounds good to me!

thanks g-man


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

Lucky you!


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Got my test results for this year back today. Looking gooood!

I switched to AS this year @g-man's recommendation and Im looking at FAS as well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Another year of tests, it's cool to keep them in the same thread to compare.

Soil test came in today.





Not sure what's going on with the back PH, I'm going to assume it's an error in their testing. Last year it was very close between front and backyards.

PH did come down in the front compared to last year, looks like the AMS is working and doing its thing.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Soil test looks great!

You might want to give them a call and find out if they might have made a mistake on the ph; or maybe, they might have even mixed up a different sample like one person on this forum.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Soil test looks great!
> 
> You might want to give them a call and find out if they might have made a mistake on the ph; or maybe, they might have even mixed up a different sample like one person on this forum.


Meh I don't think it's a switched sample, everything else lines up with what I was expecting. I'll just go off the front PH and keep using AMS to try and bring the PH down.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Another year, another soil test

Looking decent once again, need a bit more K


----------

